# Help me understand my results



## Desp (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I am a 42 year old male, 180lbs.

So I have had issues with brain fog and lack of concentration and not feeling motivated some rashes for years. Docs put me on xanax and said it was anxiety, well I did feel better on xanax but so does everyone who takes it for any condition. I know all that was doing was covering up symptoms cause when I didnt take it I felt bad.

Anyhow I came across a site online talking about thyroid symptoms and allot of mine where listed there so I decided to get a blood test done and will be seeing the endo specialist next week.

I got my results back today however and wanted to share them to see what people think of them as I have no idea if they are bad or normal.

So here are my results. This testing was done in Europe (Portugal)

- TSH 0.600 mUI/l .... (0.350 - 5.500)

- T4 8.8 ug/dl .... (4.5 - 10.9)

- FT4 1.49 ng/dl .... (0.80 - 1.76)

- T3 0.9 ng/ml .... (0.6 - 1.8)

- FT3 3.47 pg/ml .... (2.30 - 4.20)

-TPO <10 UI/ml .... (<35)

- TGAb <20 UI/ml .... (<40)

Please let me know if these are hyper, hypo, autoimmune?

Thank you.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello and welcome. Could you please edit your post and include the reference ranges? Without those, its really hard to provide any feedback. Thanks!


----------



## Desp (Jun 8, 2017)

joplin1975 said:


> Hello and welcome. Could you please edit your post and include the reference ranges? Without those, its really hard to provide any feedback. Thanks!


Ok sorry for not including that it has been added to my post.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you!

There's nothing about your results that scream trouble.

Have you ever had your testosterone tested?


----------



## Desp (Jun 8, 2017)

joplin1975 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> There's nothing about your results that scream trouble.
> 
> Have you ever had your testosterone tested?


No I have never had that tested. I am only testing thyroid now to try the find the source of brainfog I have had for years.

This is the article I saw that I could relate to.

https://www.verywell.com/brain-fog-and-hypothyroidism-one-womans-story-3976230


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Low testosterone can cause the same symptoms (you can search these boards...but my husband struggled with it as well).


----------



## Desp (Jun 8, 2017)

joplin1975 said:


> Low testosterone can cause the same symptoms (you can search these boards...but my husband struggled with it as well).


Thank you I will take a look at that.


----------



## Desp (Jun 8, 2017)

So you think the antibodies are ok?

Also the TSH and T3 are not too low?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your total t3 is unusually low but I don't really care too much about total. We're worried about free t3 and yours looks ok.

Your antibodies are very low - most would consider that a negative result.


----------



## Desp (Jun 8, 2017)

joplin1975 said:


> Your total t3 is unusually low but I don't really care too much about total. We're worried about free t3 and yours looks ok.
> 
> Your antibodies are very low - most would consider that a negative result.


Could the low antibodies be a result of possible Hashimoto's? I have read that is usually from elevated antibodies but can also be from lowered.

Again I will be seeing the endo specialist on Monday, so just trying to learn as much as I can before that.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Is it possible? Sure. Likely? Not in my opinion.

I think it's more likely something else is going on.


----------



## Desp (Jun 8, 2017)

joplin1975 said:


> Is it possible? Sure. Likely? Not in my opinion.
> 
> I think it's more likely something else is going on.


Ok thanks for all your help and advice. Lets see what the specialist says on Monday. Have a nice weekend


----------

